# Message from Mother Nature



## oh canada (Feb 14, 2019)

"Since all of you crazy SoCal people can't find two months to give the kids a break from soccer, I will!!!"  (thunder rumble effect, then lightning flash)


----------



## timbuck (Feb 14, 2019)

I was thinking it was a message to Cal South that they should get State Cup for youngers done before Christmas.
But I like the way you think.


----------



## outside! (Feb 14, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I was thinking it was a message to Cal South that they should get State Cup for youngers done before Christmas.
> But I like the way you think.


Based on the number of year's this has happened, I don't think Cal South is listening.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 14, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I was thinking it was a message to Cal South that they should get State Cup for youngers done before Christmas.
> But I like the way you think.


She says, "Yes, that's on my list of reasons too."


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 14, 2019)

oh canada said:


> "Since all of you crazy SoCal people can't find two months to give the kids a break from soccer, I will!!!"  (thunder rumble effect, then lightning flash)


So true!!!  With my older kids, i was a soccer nut 12 months a year until they quit.  With my younger, I love the fact that it's raining so she can take a 2 month break from soccer.  TBH a 3 month break should be mandatory for all youth sports.


----------



## El Clasico (Feb 15, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> So true!!!  With my older kids, i was a soccer nut 12 months a year until they quit.  With my younger, I love the fact that it's raining so she can take a 2 month break from soccer.  TBH a 3 month break should be mandatory for all youth sports.


Aren't you the person that keeps posting/advertising tryouts for your daughter's team?  Isn't that part of the problem with Ulittles?  Earlier and earlier tryouts and commitments? Soccer won't change because the same people that keep stating that they want change are always the first ones to line up behind the kool aid vendor.

Why? Why not let other people do the bidding? I understand that you may feel that you have to go along with the program for your daughter to keep her spot but you don't have to be the one leading the charge either..


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 15, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> Aren't you the person that keeps posting/advertising tryouts for your daughter's team?  Isn't that part of the problem with Ulittles?  Earlier and earlier tryouts and commitments? Soccer won't change because the same people that keep stating that they want change are always the first ones to line up behind the kool aid vendor.
> 
> Why? Why not let other people do the bidding? I understand that you may feel that you have to go along with the program for your daughter to keep her spot but you don't have to be the one leading the charge either..


 I guess you are reading my post so...... doesn't that also make you guilty of looking for clubs that have tryouts in December and February....... you to are guilty of drinking the koolaid. It's ok, it's contagious.  

I know of a DA that refused to do tryouts in December until he kept losing players because the competition took them before March.  Unfortunately, He had to also join the the trend.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 15, 2019)

oh canada said:


> "Since all of you crazy SoCal people can't find two months to give the kids a break from soccer, I will!!!"  (thunder rumble effect, then lightning flash)


Dam global warming. Cool hidden image in that pic.


----------



## El Clasico (Feb 16, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I guess you are reading my post so...... doesn't that also make you guilty of looking for clubs that have tryouts in December and February....... you to are guilty of drinking the koolaid. It's ok, it's contagious.
> 
> I know of a DA that refused to do tryouts in December until he kept losing players because the competition took them before March.  Unfortunately, He had to also join the the trend.


I read everybody's post. I think you misunderstood...
It's has been close to 10 years since one of mine have been to a "tryout"...and that was back when they really were tryouts. Not this fishing with a net stuff today.

The point you missed is that there is a difference between going along and leading the charge!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dam global warming. Cool hidden image in that pic.


Climate change, get with the current, convenient, liberal terminology.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 21, 2019)

Kiddo's practice today cancelled due to snow.


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 21, 2019)

Grace T. said:


> Kiddo's practice today cancelled due to snow.


Grace, where does she practice?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 21, 2019)

CaliKlines said:


> Grace, where does she practice?



He.  Ventura County.


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 21, 2019)

Keep her warm...it's just weather.


----------

